
TechStars Boston Graduates Ten New Startups In 2010 - davidw
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/03/techstars-boston-2010/
======
andrewhyde
Really an impressive group to see pitch. The Boston Angel community had the
Angel Boot Camp the day before and seemed very anxious to get involved in more
early stage deals.

Pictures are here:
[http://www.facebook.com/techstars#!/album.php?aid=440599&...](http://www.facebook.com/techstars#!/album.php?aid=440599&id=14729035542&ref=mf)

------
henryci
It's really exciting to see how much this event has grown!

